# new photoes of Kunming[1024*768]



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

thanks for reply


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Very charming shot of last picture km-sh


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

wow i wish i am in kuming right now...

ＬＯＬ 碧雞什麽意思？


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

I luv my hometown Hehe,


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Cool Pics


----------



## atoom (Apr 19, 2005)

wow, very clean, very orderly, very decent. it's a pretty wonderful "spring city",as its weather is like springtime all the time.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Looks very neat. Much better than San Antonio or Houston.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Beautiful Kunming!


----------



## autumnriver (Dec 20, 2004)

*Compare Kunming and Nanning with Indo-China,
Lhasa with Nepal and Bhutan,
Urumqi with Central Asia,
Hohort and Baotou with Mongolia, and
Dalian, Dandong, Shenyang and Harbin with North Korea and Russia's Far East,
you definitely know who look better.
Yes, China is developing much faster than its neighbours.*


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Kunming is a very beautiful and clean city. (the lake near it isn't clean though) I would love to go back there again some time.

mmmmmm Spring!


----------



## autumnriver (Dec 20, 2004)

km-sh, I've always wondered what your username means. Now I think I've found the answer:
You're from Kunming (km), and currently in Shanghai (sh). Pics in this thread are from bbs.sjtu.edu.cn. If they were taken by you, you may be studying or working in Shanghai Jiaotong University. Am I right? Hope to see more pics from you.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

I can see the photos no matter which computer I use. It's a pity you cannot see the pics, really beautiful, the sky, the city.


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

顶，但是我一个图也看不到，全是红xx


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

I just can't see it, i have tried for 100 times...


----------



## ILOVEYOU- (Apr 30, 2005)

V80 said:


> I just can't see it, i have tried for 100 times...


I think you should use a proxy server.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

:cheers1: my beautiful hometown Kunming...
my friends in New York and DC like Kunming a lot...the lake is called Green Lake where the red-beak seagulls from Siberia spend their winter in Kunming--the city of eternal Spring


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

great


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Many nice pics of this underrated city! Must be the only city with cars in the water...


----------



## ILOVEYOU- (Apr 30, 2005)

kunming is a nice city to live


----------



## AACHINA (Feb 5, 2009)

看不见图


----------



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)

so ugly


----------

